# 나 보다 / 는가 보다



## panview

What the following mean? 손에 잡히는 게 없나봐,ESP.the meaning of the suffix 봐,


----------



## ashitano

'~인가 보다'에서 파생된 말로, 추측의 뜻이 있습니다.
'보+다'에서 종결어미 '다' 대신 '아'를 써서 '보+아'가 되었다가 '봐'로 축약이 된거라고 설명할 수 있겠네요.


----------



## wonlon

Here it is the pattern * 나 보다 / 는가 보다*, which means a guess, translated as "perhaps", "probably", etc.*보다* normally mean "see", but it often combines with other grammar components to form patterns with different meanings.
Since you haven't provided the context, 손에 잡히다 is not easy to translate here, it can mean *"*be held in one's hand" or "(work) be under control".

The whole sentence may mean: "Perhaps there is nothing that is under my control."
But to be exact you have to give more background.


----------



## panview

wonlon said:


> Here it is the pattern *나 보다 / 는가 보다*, which means a guess, translated as "perhaps", "probably", etc.*보다* normally mean "see", but it often combines with other grammar components to form patterns with different meanings.
> Since you haven't provided the context, 손에 잡히다 is not easy to translate here, it can mean *"*be held in one's hand" or "(work) be under control".
> 
> The whole sentence may mean: "Perhaps there is nothing that is under my control."
> But to be exact you have to give more background.



Thank you.It's also from lyrics of TV play *백년의 유산,*
*
그리움이 커지면
*懐かしさが大きくなると、思念滋长的话
*생각이 많아져서*
考えが多くなって 想法也会变多
*손에 잡히는 게 없나봐*
手に取れるのがないか 見てください手能抓住的却什么也没有  /上手的

I often makemyself understand Korea by translating them into Japanese,then Chinese.Because Korean vocabulary is close to Japanese and Chinese,and its grammer is close to Japanese,in my view.


----------



## wonlon

panview said:


> Thank you.It's also from lyrics of TV play *백년의 유산,*
> *
> 그리움이 커지면
> *懐かしさが大きくなると、思念滋长的话
> *생각이 많아져서*
> 考えが多くなって 想法也会变多
> *손에 잡히는 게 없나봐*
> 手に取れるのがないか 見てください手能抓住的却什么也没有  /上手的
> 
> I often makemyself understand Korea by translating them into Japanese,then Chinese.Because Korean vocabulary is close to Japanese and Chinese,and its grammer is close to Japanese,in my view.



If my longing grows stronger, then I will have more and more thoughts (or my thoughts will become so complicated) that perhaps there is nothing I am in mood to do (也許甚麼也沒有心思幹).

손에 잡히다 here means have a peace of mind that one is willing and have the ability to do one's work.
http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=22143500&offset=IDIOM3641#IDIOM3641


----------



## wonlon

panview said:


> Thank you.It's also from lyrics of TV play *백년의 유산,*
> *손에 잡히는 게 없나봐*
> 手に取れるのがないか 見てください手能抓住的却什么也没有  /上手的


*
나 보다 / 는가 보다 *is translated as …らしい;…ようだ; …みたいだ，…そうだ.
http://krdic.naver.jp/entry/11327

*손에 잡히는 게 없나봐* >> 手につく事がないらしい。


----------



## panview

wonlon said:


> *
> 나 보다 / 는가 보다 *is translated as …らしい;…ようだ; …みたいだ，…そうだ.
> http://krdic.naver.jp/entry/11327
> 
> *손에 잡히는 게 없나봐* >> 手につく事がないらしい。


Thank you very much.so the following is the same use?
다 해보고 싶지만  그대가 떠나질 않아. I want to try everything...


----------

